# Tripods illegal to use?



## kyen (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got back from a Travel Photography workshop and one of the discussions was 'obaying the law.' The instructor brought up a law in New York City stating that you are not allowed using a tripod or monopod!!!
When we asked why, he didn't know all he knew was that a police officer tapped him on the shoulder and told him they were illegal!:crazy:

So my question is why?????


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just because a cop said it's illegal doesn't mean it is.  Find out for your self.

I doubt the law applies to the entire city, in all circumstances.  It probably deals with a fairly specific set of conditions.  If you're going to be going there, it may be something you'll want to research ahead of time.

You could also just use one anyway until someone tells you to stop.  They're not going to arrest you for having a tripod.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 5, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> You could also just use one anyway until someone tells you to stop.  They're not going to arrest you for having a tripod.



I started my photo career by making my own press badges. Not very legal either but 

Tripods can be a hindrance to the flow of pedestrian traffic. There's a lot of that in some areas of NYC so I wouldn't be surprised if the law is real. I actually wonder if that is why the guy who did public nudes in all fifty states got arrested in NYC more often than anywhere else :lmao:

But I doubt you would have a problem if you're setting up for a couple of quick shots in some not too crowded area.

There are idiots in every profession but I know that NYC cops are not as bad as some people make them out to be. My wife went up there for a concert, was totally lost and kept making right turns on red, was followed by a cop with his flashing lights on for a few blocks before she even realized he was there.

When she finally stopped for him, he just said: "I see from your tags that you are not from here. In NYC right turns on red are illegal." And he let her go


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 5, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Tripods can be a hindrance to the flow of pedestrian traffic.



That's probably the real issue here.  Just use common sense.  Don't set up a tripod and light stands, and all that right in the middle of a busy sidewalk.

Try to find the law online so you can read it and know what to expect, but as long as you use a little common sense - you should be fine.


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2009)

Ya just gotta love the Internet:

NYC.gov - Mayor's Office of Film, Theatre & Broadcasting - Shooting in NYC homepage

You might find some good info clicking 'Shooting Guidelines'. Then again maybe not.

To be legal with a tripod you have to get a permit.


----------



## icassell (Jul 5, 2009)

KmH said:


> Ya just gotta love the Internet:
> 
> NYC.gov - Mayor's Office of Film, Theatre & Broadcasting - Shooting in NYC homepage
> 
> ...



From what I can see here, this stuff only applies to film/video .... I can't find any reference to still-photographers, can you?


----------



## patrickt (Jul 5, 2009)

I live in Mexico and most of our museums and many of the churches have signs prohibiting tripods. Why? It's easier to say no tripods than it is to argue with every nitwit who chooses to set up a tripod blocking a stairway or aisle who wants to whine about his right to block access.


----------



## farmerj (Jul 5, 2009)

Having been a firearms permit to carry instructor, when it comes to stuff like this it burns me up.  Especially when an official starts spitting out it's "illegal to do this or that".

It's not the actual city code, but even the mayors office does a nice job of explaining it.

NYC.gov - Mayor's Office of Film, Theatre & Broadcasting - Production News



> Permits will not be required for casual photographers, tourists,  credentialed members of the media, or other members of the public who do not use  vehicles or equipment or assert exclusive use of City property.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 5, 2009)

I am not in the film industry, but those shooting guidelines seem to be very strict, in Arizona, about a year ago, they shutdown a 1.5 mile section of a major freeway to shoot "The Kingdom", causing a major inconvenience for commuters, and it was allowed by the city, at no cost, to bring in tax dollars.


----------



## Joves (Jul 5, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> I am not in the film industry, but those shooting guidelines seem to be very strict, in Arizona, about a year ago, they shutdown a 1.5 mile section of a major freeway to shoot "The Kingdom", causing a major inconvenience for commuters, and it was allowed by the city, at no cost, to bring in tax dollars.


 Maybe in the valley but, up here in the north they would play hell and, would have to pay. We have a hard time getting roadways partially closed for their own d@mn projects and, it casts the contractors to do it. They only waive the fees if it is absolutely necessary.
  I can see restricting tipod but, I can see them doing it with monopods. Tripods do block the flow of pedestrian traffic and, in a city of that size that can be a problem.


----------



## TheOtherBob (Jul 7, 2009)

I've used tripods throughout the city with no problem.  But...don't block traffic (pedestrian or otherwise).  If you do: a) a cop is likely to tell you that it's illegal (even if it isn't) or demand to see a permit (even if you're not legally required to have one) and b) people are likely to bump into your stuff trying to get by.  If you're in no one's way...generally speaking no one will care.  

Of course, it's a big city, and it's full of people who act in wildly unpredictable ways (including police officers), so your mileage may vary -- but for the most part no one here seems to care what you do, so long as you're out of their way.


----------

